# e621 To Be Shut Down



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know if a thread has been made or not, but I'm making this one anyway.

sfw link

Mourn, you faggots.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 20, 2009)

I only found out that side existed two weeks ago. I guess this will be a major blow for furry hard-ons everywhere. (The bad kind of blow, not the good one.)


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2009)

It needs more dragons
But still sad to see it go
Oh well, nevermind


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

...Damn, I love that site.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't been the for forever. I prefer stories :V


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

You seemed to overlook this.


----------



## Reiko (Sep 20, 2009)

I hardly use it. I won't be out of fun or anything, so... I'll just go on business as usual.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 20, 2009)

e621, I hardly knew ye.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2009)

And nothing of value was lost.

_alternatively

_YO E621 IM HAPPY FOR YA IMMA LET YOU FINISH BUT FCHAN IS THE BEST FURRY PORN SITE OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, I met the people that run that site.

So, yeah. Good for them.
Good for them.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You seemed to overlook this.


Hmm. Didn't see that there. That isn't guaranteed, though. They haven't updated yet.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 20, 2009)

Arcturus doesn't like me  something about her not trusting FA...
Though, I'm glad that site might pull through.


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Hmm. Didn't see that there. That isn't guaranteed, though. They haven't updated yet.


Yeah, true. Only time will tell.

The demise was never guarenteed in the first place anyway, it was just very likely. This somewhat demolishes the chances of them dying a little.


----------



## Azure (Sep 20, 2009)

Whatever. Better places for porn anyway. Metadata is always bullshit.


----------



## Takoto (Sep 21, 2009)

What is it... anyway?


----------



## Bacu (Sep 21, 2009)

And nothing of value was lost?

Furthermore: what kind of ridiculous name is e621?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 21, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Furthermore: what kind of ridiculous name is e621?



Its the punchline to a very elite hacker joke.  The joke itself has never been told on-line, only whispered ear to ear at Defcon and other blackhat conventions. 

Forums come and go.  I'd hate to see e621 tank, but fear not, something will surely replace it.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 21, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> I'd hate to see e621 tank, but fear not, something will surely replace it.



DO IT IRRE!


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Just a porn site.  Doesn't matter.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2009)

But where will I find cub porn?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 21, 2009)

Never heard of the site before. I really don't mind cause I really don't like yiff. But I know some fur who light be disappointed with the news


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh no. D:


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> But where will I find cub porn?


The gratuitous amount of cub porn on FA will probably have to keep you covered.

Sorry. D:


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 21, 2009)

Takoto said:


> What is it... anyway?


e621 was a porn site.


----------



## Slade (Sep 21, 2009)

I really hope it pulls through. :[


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh no, what _ever_ will we do.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 21, 2009)

What's e621?

EDIT: Nevermind. Thank you Wikifur.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 21, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> Oh no, what _ever_ will we do.


You will go to FA fchan transfur anonib dammit lose one of the very few Furry Porn-hosting sites on the internet.


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 21, 2009)

I always seem to learn about things through there 'shutting down' posts.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't know of the site so I don't care :|


----------



## Ratte (Sep 21, 2009)

I think the plethora of dogsex sites will be enough to satiate the constant need to fap that is common among furries.

YS, etc.

One site won't make or break your nightly rituals.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I think the plethora of dogsex sites will be enough to satiate the constant need to fap that is common among furries.


Careful Ratte, don't want to cause another flame war :/


----------



## Attaman (Sep 21, 2009)

Eli said:


> Careful Ratte, don't want to cause another flame war :/


 She's on vacation the rest of the week, so it's all good.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 21, 2009)

if they love it as much as they loved Furnation they will find a way to save it


----------



## Ratte (Sep 21, 2009)

Eli said:


> Careful Ratte, don't want to cause another flame war :/



I never caused a flame war to being with.

That was my sincere and honest (while blunt) input.

Quit telling me how to do my fucking job, geez.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I never caused a flame war to being with.
> 
> That was my sincere and honest (while blunt) input.
> 
> Quit telling me how to do my fucking job, geez.


ITT: Ratte lays down the law.  All over Eli's face.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I never caused a flame war to being with.
> 
> That was my sincere and honest (while blunt) input.
> 
> Quit telling me how to do my fucking job, geez.



I was attempting to make a joke.. I'm sorry that it didn't sound like it.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> She's on vacation the rest of the week, so it's all good.



oh u


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 22, 2009)

Arc didn't really like me either so something of petty value was lost (for me, that is). Looks like furfaggots will have to flock elsewhere for their porn, meaning they have to......*REGISTER* to see mature and adult material!


----------



## Weeb (Sep 22, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> And nothing of value was lost.
> 
> _alternatively
> 
> _YO E621 IM HAPPY FOR YA IMMA LET YOU FINISH BUT FCHAN IS THE BEST FURRY PORN SITE OF ALL TIME.


 - LOL, KANYE WEST JOEKZ.

E621:
*has search function with tags.
*has mods who aren't power-tripping assholes.
*has varied content with very few duplicate images.
*once an image is uploaded it stays.
*doesn't have a "DNP" or if it does, its very lax.

Fchan:
*has ever-changing "boards" for the categorization of content.
*has mods who _are_ power-tripping assholes.
*Uses thread system, threads 'die' and users have to 'revive' them.
*Recycles the same pr0n of Sonic, Tails, Klonoa, Tiny Toons, or  
  Digimon/Pokemon (often w/ trainer) ironically while claiming to
  adhere to a strict policy _against_ "underage characters."


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2009)

e621 got worse for me when they stopped allowing hotlinking. Now whenever I want to show some fine upstanding gentlemen some furry porn, it's ruined by the keyword-heavy link: e621.net/afeaa/8aghuvaihu/cum_fox_blowjob_faggotry_shitfest_jesuschrist_gay_powertools_w


----------



## Carenath (Sep 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> She's on vacation the rest of the week, so it's all good.


Heh


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> e621 got worse for me when they stopped allowing hotlinking. Now whenever I want to show some fine upstanding gentlemen some furry porn, it's ruined by the keyword-heavy link: e621.net/afeaa/8aghuvaihu/cum_fox_blowjob_faggotry_shitfest_jesuschrist_gay_powertools_w


TinyURL?


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> TinyURL?



That's extra work >:c


----------



## Chris_Guinness (Sep 23, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I don't know if a thread has been made or not, but I'm making this one anyway.
> 
> sfw link
> 
> Mourn, you faggots.




Hasn't it been shut down before? Anyway.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 23, 2009)

Chris_Guinness said:


> Hasn't it been shut down before? Anyway.


Yes,


			
				http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/E621 said:
			
		

> The site was closed down on September 17th, 2007, citing on its front-page that claims had been made against the site for hosting child pornography[_citation needed_] and only the Oekaki board and the IRC channel remained active.
> e621 became active again on November 26th, 2007, under the banner e621 2.0. It was forced offline for a few days over Christmas 2007 during the same DDoS attack that struck Fur Affinity and Fchan.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 23, 2009)

There's plenty of other sites to go to. It was fun while it lasted but I wont miss it much.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 23, 2009)

Meh, it'll be fine.


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 23, 2009)

Meh...
It shall have a total of 0.00% impact on my life.

Good luck though! If they don't pull through we just MAY have more sexually frustrated fappers filtering through here!


----------



## Organic Sprout (Sep 23, 2009)

Wait...
This places exists!?


Where have I been!?!??!!


----------



## Revy (Sep 24, 2009)

ITS OK IVE DOWNLOADED ALL THE STUFF I WANTED FROM THERE ANYWAY,

k.owait..


----------



## Aden (Sep 24, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> [Picture]



My word, what has happened to that man's hair?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 24, 2009)

OH NO MY PR0NS!

QUICK wget --recursive --page-requisites http://e621.net/

PHEW



Aden said:


> My word, what has happened to that man's hair?



It looks like a snail with a sense of humor decided to crawl all over his head.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> My word, what has happened to that man's hair?



Crop circles.


----------



## JackRLupus (Sep 25, 2009)

Noo! save us from the Nazi rule of Fchan!
e621 are fantastic they purposely have a spot for the link to the original art. so cool! I can look up new art or artists, or find the real artist of a peace of art that showed up. How about Fchan gets replaced with e621 instead.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol.
Furries and their porn obsessions.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 25, 2009)

hey, and moderators that pass by this.. e621 isn't gonna die, they fixed their crisis.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 25, 2009)

Eli said:


> hey, and moderators that pass by this.. e621 isn't gonna die, they fixed their crisis.


Good for them, I didn't much care either way as I dont stop by there often and I would have offered to help if no alternative funding could be arranged.

Since this is sorted...
Closed..


----------

